# Easter Sunrise Service on the beach



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

The wife and I are trying something different this year. She called me at work yesterday to confirm that I do indeed have Good Friday off and wanted to load up the kids and head to the beach that weekend. Great idea since we al llove the beach but it would mean we are away from our home church on the day celebrating our Christianity. So if we do this I would realyl like to at least attend a service somewhere that morning. Does anyone know of an Easter sunrise service on the beach between Galveston and Sabine Pass? I know that area is still recovering and there probably isn't one scheduled but if there is let me know.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Paul,

There's been a sunrise service on Galveston beach for as long as I can remember. I'll try to check and see if there is going to be one this year. Probably so !


----------

